# New puppy - wrong sex shipped



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone:

I'm new here, and really love this forum. We have a 3-year old chocolate-cream Havanese who is AMAZING - the sweetest most lovable dog in the world. We just got a new puppy from the same breeder on Friday. We were supposed to get another male, but what was shipped was a female. The veterinarian even supposedly checked the pup out two days before and certified "male". How could a breeder, much less the veterinarian - not know what a male looks like? They have testicles!!! 

Here is my pickle: my three kids have been with the new pup since Friday night. She is adorable and sweet. My 12-year old son cried in the vet's office when she let us know this was a female. He later said he liked her and didn't want to send her back. But I think he still has mixed feelings about it all. I told him we have to do something quickly if we're going to switch. My two girls are already attached as well to this pup.

What would you all do? I did tell my son that even if we get another male there is no guarantee we will like him more than we like this one. Has anyone ever had a mix-up like this before? I am still amazed that between the breeder and the vet they did not know the difference, unless the breeder just had too many pups shipping out and couldn't keep them straight. We did get the one that was posted on her website as male. 

If anyone has thoughts I would really appreciate them. I want my son to be happy, but I can't get him to tell me his true feelings. This will be out 2nd and last dog for a lot of years, so I'd like for everyone to be happy.

Thank you for listening!!!

--Julia

p.s. Even if we keep the female, do you think it's reasonable to ask the breeder to pay the difference between the cost of neutering versus spaying?


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

It seems like the least the breeder could do to pay for the cost difference of neutering and spaying. Maybe the breeder shipped two dogs at once and they went to the wrong homes? Did you see pictures of them before you chose? 

We wanted a male but when the litter was born, there were only females. We decided on a female then and are very happy we did.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julia, welcome to the forum! Wow, I'm a little amazed too...have you contacted your Breeder? As for the spay/neuter difference, I think it costs the same at our Vet, not sure though. But I would definitely contact the Breeder.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Um. What kind of "breeder" are you working with? I hope not only does she/he know what puppy is going to whom but that besides sexing her dogs she/he is doing health tests and being absolutely responsible about the care and placement of her dogs. 

I guess if your last dog from this breeder has had no health problems, behavior problems, etc...those are good signs.

Ultimately you want a good match for your family.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi there!
So, what did your breeder say about the mixup with the sex of the dog? Did they acknowlegde it as their fault? 

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I read a note on the Havanese Yahoo list about a breeder who shipped puppies and the airline lost them. I wonder if yours was one of them and the shipping labels got messed up. What did the breeder say when you contacted him/her?


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks Nancy*

Thank for the feedback Nancy - happy to know you like your female. We were shipped the puppy whose picture we chose - she just didn't know she was female I guess??? Weird if you ask me.

I had heard that the females are more independent and cat-like? (retreating when visitors come?), and our male is so needy it isn't funny. He is ALWAYS in my lap gazing into my eyes - and I love that, but it might be nice to have something different this time.

I really hope my 12-year old is happy - I know that Zoey adores him already.

Thank you again for the response!

--Julia


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

I know she does all the testing on her dogs (I've checked on the registry), and I can tell you that our 3-year old Sparky is the most amazing dog I've ever owned - wonderful behavior and health. That's why we came back to her again. Zoey (the new puppy) seems to be wonderful as well and got a clean bill of health from our veterinarian (Dr. Joanne Baldwin - she is a Havanese breeder as well). She was amazed as well that the breeder nor her vet could see that this is a male, unless of course she just mixed the papers up? I'm not a vet nor a breeder (just a mother of three!), but even I noticed that her "bump" seemed to be a lot lower than our Sparky's. I was suspicious even before visiting Dr. Baldwin on Saturday. 

She never actually apologized for the mixup, and she indicated that maybe she should switch veterinarians. Something doesn't sound right though - I can't think that a veterinarian anywhere wouldn't know if a pup was missing testicles. She just kept reiterating, "oh my God, are you kidding? That's only the second time in 10 years that has happened to me." She never said sorry, but just that she would switch the pup and pay for all the shipping.

Again - the puppy is adorable (I'll try to post her pic if I can figure it out) and healthy. She's only been getting me up once each night - yeah! I just want my son to be happy with having a female. Our vet has 5 females and one male - she said her females are plenty affectionate - just a more independent. But she said the males can be almost needy as well. She said the puppy looks great, and to keep in mind that even if we switch we may not like the other puppy as well. 

Thank you all for listening - I really appreciate it. 

--Julia


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Julia, perhaps it was meant to be. We have two females and they are both very sweet. Our 5 1/2 month old pup LOVES our 12 year old son. It's hilarious to see them together. She bats her eyes at him and curls up in his lap. He calls her cutsy little names. This kid is a drummer in a rock band and a football player, but with the puppy..... he's a puddle of mush!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Julia - welcome to the forum. Heather may have a point - maybe it was meant to be. There are no consistent personality traits by gender, as you can tell from all the varieties of puppy personalities that are evident on our Forum alone. Sometimes the females are more Alpha than males, but no guarantee. If the pup likes everyone in the house, and you like her, the kids like her, and your older Hav likes her, why not go with the flow and realize that everything happens for a reason? Just a thought...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with keeping her...  Maybe this happend for a reason?

Anyhow, where is the male that was saposed to come to you? Is he with another family already or still with the breeder? (And does the breeder think the male is a female?? lol)

Ryan


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Anne and Heather - thank you so much for your thoughts - I think you may both be right on the money! I think you're right that maybe we were just meant to have a female this time. I told my son that I've noticed as soon as he walks into the room, Zoey looks at him with this angelic face - a look she doesn't give anyone else. She fell asleep in his arms on Saturday and slept for 30 minutes - he was afraid to move because he didn't want her to get down. My son gets jealous because our 3-year old Hav prefers to sit with either me or my mother (probably because we feed him?), although he will sit with anyone. Maybe another male would be exactly the same - but a female may actually prefer my son and husband - who knows? 

I feel much better having read your thoughts - thank you very much!

--Julia

p.s. Heather - our neighbor is in a rock band and has actually produced some CDs - he has two female Goldens - I have pointed this out to my son!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julia, 

Aside from the fact that I think it's bizarre that your breeder and/or her vet didn't know the difference, I really believe things happen for a reason. That puppy that wound up in your life was no doubt meant for you. I would love her up and keep her. 

When I got my little boy Bailey about four weeks ago one of the papers attached to his crate said Havanese, 8 wks, Female, sable parti. I thought we got the wrong dog too, but it turned out the paperwork was wrong.

As for the breeder, if the dogs were mixed up in transit I could understand it better. I really want to see pictures.


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Ryan - the other two males are still with the breeder (you're right - are they really males???). I think even if I was switching I'd have to have her photograph the dog's underbelly and send to me for confirmation (LOL). Perhaps it did happen for a reason - interesting - we had previously picked another pup thinking it was a male and she later told us it was a female so we'd have to choose among the "three boys." So we pick Zoey, who of course has turned out to be a female. I think we're not meant to have a male this time.

Beamer is gorgeous by the way!

--Julia


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Julia.

I am with you that something doesn't sound right. I don't believe a veterinarian missed the gender of the dog. I think the breeder (accidentally?) switched the puppies when putting it in the crate. If she shipped more than one on the same day, maybe they even got switched at the airport. All crates have to be searched before they seal them for security reasons. I don't know if they would check more than one crate at the same time, but that could be another explanation.

I think that whatever you choose to do is up to you though. If you are adament about getting a male, then return the female. (The breeder can handle the mix-up with the airlines. That isn't your responsibility.) However, if you have already started to bond with her and are enjoying her, I don't see why you shouldn't keep her. 

I look forward to hearing about your Havs and seeing photos too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She just kept reiterating, "oh my God, are you kidding? That's only the second time in 10 years that has happened to me."
*********
I am shocked that she has been a breeder for 10 years and didn't know the sex of this puppy....or the vet!! That doesn't make sense to me. I think that if you are not going to breed or show, the most important thing is the temperment of the puppy. Your son might be happy knowing this little girl needs a little boy to take care of her. ")


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julia, Welcome to the forum!!! This is truly an OMG story. But I agree that it was meant to be. I have two males who are very independent-- so I don't think that getting a male is a guarantee of affection. I say name your little girl and post pictures of her and sprarky!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

This is a pretty strange mixup! 
That aside, if you like this girl, keep her! We have two females. One is definitely a mommy's girl, although she likes everyone in the family. The other just loves everyone and does not have a strong preference for any one of us. She is very happy to play with my son, and the kids all say they like her best, even though we've only had her for a few weeks, and even though we still have some housetraining work to do!! Personality and fitting into your family is a much bigger deal than the sex of the dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. That sure seems fishy but I guess if you love this little one already, she is yours!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome, and I agree with everyone else - I would keep her. Even the name Zoey fits a girl (was that her name originally)?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - that's a pretty amazing story - although personally having had to return a pup - as long as this sweet thing is in love with your son - I'd keep her in a minute. I originally had a male Havanese thinking they were "in love" my little female is just the sweetest cuddle bunny ever - I've had dogs all my life and never have seen such an affectionate female. Temperament is so much more important than sex. If there was a price difference between neuter and spay, I'd see if the breeder would make up the difference. It's a lot cheaper than the shipping charges she'd pay to return and ship another puppy.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I did forget to welcome you Julia! My husband had an interesting thought when I mentioned your situation to him. He said that in our case, the females cost more than the males. Did you get charged for a male or female? I've been absent minded in the past and put the milk in the cupboard but this tops everything.

You know, if you sent back this puppy you probably would always be comparing another dog to it. We've had 5 dogs in 30 years and Bella is our first Havanese. She is, beyond a doubt, the best dog we've owned. And two Havanese would be such fun!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess it's a pretty weird situation. But the vet gave Zoey a clean bill of health, your kids love her - so what's the problem - except the wrong sex. I have a male and female, and they are both very loveable and affectionate. I don't believe the hype about females not being as loving, at least not with my female. I say keep her, but if there is a different price for spaying, get the breeder to agree to pay it. It would probably be cheaper than airfare if you returned her.


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

What a wonderful forum - you all are so great! And what beautiful Havaneses you have!!! (I promise I'm trying to upload pics but am having slightly difficulty - I'll figure it out - can't wait for you to see them). 

We have decided to keep Zoey - my son said he would miss her if we sent her back, and she does love him. Great points about the temperament being more important than the sex - guess it works like that in people too, huh? I will admit also that other than tearing up her pee pads (I guess they all do this), she only woke me once last night and was back to sleep in 20 minutes. 

Nancy - thanks for the welcome! I'm not sure if she charges more for females or not - we bought Zoey as a pet and have to spay her by 6 months per our contract, so there may be no difference in the price of males vs. females with our breeder. But that is a great point! I agree with you also that we'd compare any other dog with Zoey - and it's possible they may not compare! That would be the worst - knowing that we had her and sent her back. 

I'm going to tell the breeder we're keeping her but ask for the difference between spaying and neutering - not sure how much difference there is, but our vet said the spaying does cost more. 

I can't thank all of you enough for the great responses - you helped ease my mind about keeping her - thank you! I can finally sleep tonight.

Keep watching for my pics!

--Julia


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't wait to see little Zoey!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I am so glad you decided to keep Zoey. I think the mixup is rather weird too, but you know, maybe you were just meant to have Zoey! I understand the frustration with having your heart set on a puppy or sex of puppy, it will take time to adjust. I am looking forward to seeing pics of Zoey! 
WELCOME TO THE BEST FORUM EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with the others, Zoey was meant to be yours  I have a female and she is at times affectionate and at times not. I wouldn't trade her for a million bucks. Good luck with the housebreaking and wlecome to the forum!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

keep her and also get a another male.
MHS


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*RE: Pictures*

On the main page of the forum is a link to sizing pictures - that is probably your problem - the pix may be too large...it is easy to resize when you use that link. Once you resize you can attach your pix to your message by going to the area below the area you write in to "manage attachemnts" click it then browse for your saved resized pix - open them and they will be in your posting (you have to review the post to see them!) Hope that helps!

BTW - during the resize 600 is perfect size!

Good luck - we NEED pix!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julia, Welcome to the forum!! I just saw this thread for the first time, and it is one of the strangest stories I have ever heard!! I am not sure I would work with that breeder again, but I certainly would ask for the difference back!! I have two girls, and one boy and honestly, I love them all the same, Logan is IN LOVE with me, but my girls love me to death!! One girl is the alpha and much more independant and my other girl, never ever leaves my side. 
I honestly feel that she was meant to be. If your son bonded with her that fast = she is meant to be. I am so glad you decided to keep her, and am so sure you will not regret it. I am sure it is lovely to see the relationship develop between your son and Zoey!! Cannot wait to see [email protected]
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julia, congrats on making a decision! Now let the fun begin and post pics of your surprise puppy and brother hoto: Please hurrrrryyyyy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gosh, Julia, what a story!! As long as the breeder guarantees the health and the temperament is good, I don't think the sex matters unless you are breeding. You can tell your kids, it's kind of like having human babies . . . we don't get to pick what we have!!

We were set on a female, and Jackson was the only one in his litter. One minute after seeing him, he was humping away on another puppy. I looked at my husband, and said "Do we really want a male?" He was so cute, though, that I was smitten from the beginning. And since all my family is male, I'm kind of used to the boy thing (LOL see this thread):

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4566&highlight=tiny+playdate

Jackson is very independent and does not like to sit in laps very much, so if you have a cuddlebug, Zoey sounds _perfect_ . . . can't wait to see photos.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations on "Zoey"! How perfect to have one of each sex! You've gotten great advice and I'd only add: ENJOY!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard. What a strange story. As for male vs female, every female I've ever had has been a wonderful, sweet dog. My male Havanese (as everyone on this board knows) is a total brat. He's getting better though.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to agree-what a weird mix-up. But things seem to always happen for a reason and I think in this case you were meant to get a girl.

I have a girl & a boy-my girl loves everyone-and her fav person is my husband-but she loves to lay in my arms as I type on the computer or just sit. My boy likes only me-and does not want anyone me included to pick him up and hold him. He will let you rub him & he sleeps right beside me in bed but just not the snuggle bunnie my girl is.

Love that baby & know you did the right thing in keeping her-just drop that breeder off your to call list in case you ever want another dog.

Pat


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I wonder if you got the dog from an actual breeder or a broker.
I can't belive that for 10 weeks the breeder didn't know the dog was a female. I mean come on! Daily I hold my puppies, love my puppies, flip them on their backs on my lap~ I can clearly see what sex they are! Plus giving them a bath, I rub their tummies with shampoo and I can definately tell which one is the boy!:biggrin1: All you have to do is pick them up and you can feel if there is a penis there or not!ound:
But if you dealt with a broker, they probably didn't have the puppy in their posession very long and the mix up could have happened.
Or maybe that breeder just doesn't spend much time handling their puppies....sad.....and I can't get over how she said this was the second time this has happened to her! :jaw: Get a clue!
But in the end what matters is that you love her, she loves you and everyone is happy!!!! Now we want to see pics of your beauty!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Julia! That is the most interesting story I've heard in awhile. Wow. Quite an oops, eh?

But, I agree with Lisa - temperament is more important than sex. Since it sounds like you have a great girl, I'd really consider keeping her.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Julia, Sparky and Zoey! I agree that this is a weird deal, but if you guys are already in love with her...keep her! Now, where are those pictures? :biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds like this was a "meant to be" thing. Fate is a funny thing ~ Zoey is probably the perfect little Hav for your son! Congratulations on your new puppy!

Keep us posted on the "girl" thing. I've got 2 boys, but my 3rd will be a girl.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome and I agree that the temperament is the most important thing. I think it was meant to be. Good luck! Look forward to seeing Zoey's pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your little girl! Strange story though 

I love, love, love my girl!!! She is bonded to me like glue and the most affectionate dog I have ever owned. I don't buy the whole male/female love myth either.

(BTW, I have a new boy too so I am not biased, lol!)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I wonder if you got the dog from an actual breeder or a broker.
> I can't belive that for 10 weeks the breeder didn't know the dog was a female. I mean come on! Daily I hold my puppies, love my puppies, flip them on their backs on my lap~ I can clearly see what sex they are! Plus giving them a bath, I rub their tummies with shampoo and I can definately tell which one is the boy!:biggrin1: All you have to do is pick them up and you can feel if there is a penis there or not!ound:
> But if you dealt with a broker, they probably didn't have the puppy in their posession very long and the mix up could have happened.
> Or maybe that breeder just doesn't spend much time handling their puppies....sad.....and I can't get over how she said this was the second time this has happened to her! :jaw: Get a clue!
> But in the end what matters is that you love her, she loves you and everyone is happy!!!! Now we want to see pics of your beauty!!


"A penis would be a terrible thing to miss"ound:

I can not imagine missing a penis ---- and I'm not even a breeder!Or male!:jaw:

I was thinking the same thing Katie posted here---but I'm glad you have it all worked out. Congrats on your new puppy--and welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

*Zoey and Sparky pics are up!*

Good morning everyone!

I slept so great last night - Zoey didn't wake me up once - I am in love with her!!! She is so sweet and loving - I never imagined I could love her so much in 3 short days. Thanks again for all of your advice and support - you were right on the money - she was definitely meant to be. We will love this one forever.

I have posted some pics in my gallery - finally - thank you Catherine for the sizing advice! I hope you all enjoy them - sorry for the delay.

By the way - Sparky's 3rd birthday is today - I am getting a cake (for the kids) and a toy for him to celebrate tonight.

Have a great day!

--Julia


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julia, :welcome: to the forum and Happy Birthday to Sparky! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well hello mommy's little girl. She's adorable. Give Sparky a kiss from me and the boys for his birthday.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Julia, Sparky and Zoey. 
Zoey is just precious. I'm glad that you've decided that fate stepped in and gave you the puppy you could love so much. She deserves her own thread though so that she's not always known as the "wrong sex." :biggrin1: Her photos are so cute.

Happy birthday to Sparky!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy 3rd Birthday Sparky. The cake sounds fun.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sparky......

I think you will continue to fall in love with Zoey...over and over again! I love my female, Izzy, and she loves us. I will say that she has bonded with my DH more than our male, Doc, has. We have a granddog, Zoey, who is the best friend my daughter has ever had! Females are GREAT!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Sparkey and Welcome, Zoey! Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

:welcome: Zoey is a doll and I'm glad you have fallen in love with her. I also believe we are placed where we are suppose to be....and I think Zoey is happy with her forever family. Give cutie Sparkey a Birthday Belly Rub from us. And more cute pictures soon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Boy and Girl*

My first havanese was a boy...my second a girl. They adore each other...he sort of protects her. But as to the "humping", they both do it as it is a dominance thing to each other when they play.

I know dogs of each gender who are more attached or less attached. Riki is more alpha, but I don't think it is a male/female thing...I think it is him. My sister has a female that is very dominant in her pet household.

Who knows what the person is who sent you the dogs...if she is healthy and you love her...sometimes things happen. My two are a couple of nuts, the only big difference is that she pees one time on a walk and he pees about ten times. They both love everyone, are very smart. She is more of a lover than he is in a gentle way. He is the friendly greeter.

Again, I have friends with calm males, excited males, or even middle of the road. Temperament has a lot to do with it when they are fixed. I think there is a big difference in males toward other dogs when they aren't, but towards people I think again temperament is the big thing.

Good luck with whatever you decide. Oh and Daisy is much more particular about where she pees. She doesn't want to get her little rump wet!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

:welcome: Happy Birthday Sparky! I'm so glad you decided to keep Zoey and not send her back. She's a doll. I think you'll like your little girl and now you have one of each!!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, my word! Zoey is gorgeous!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julia, Zoey is adorable. I love her mask. Happy birthday Sparky.


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice notes about Zoey and the birthday wishes for Sparky everyone! There are some GORGEOUS havaneses on this forum - I love looking at all the photos.

Take care, Julia


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats on your Zoey! What a strange story! I have always been under the impression that females are more expensive than males....maybe not.....anyway enjoy your new baby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the Forum Julia.

Congratulations on Zoey, even though she was supposed to be a boy.  I guess stranger things have happened. The most important thing is that she fits well with your family and you all love her.
Oh and a very happy 3rd birthday to Sparky.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Julia! Just saw your photos in the gallery. You have beautiful Havs! Zoey is adorable as is your Sparky. I'm sure you will have loads of fun getting them acquainted with each other. Having two Havanese is better than anything on t.v. !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow. This is the weirdest story, but sometimes I think fate does intervene and things happen for a reason 

I just looked at Zoey's picture in the gallery and she's absolutely adorable! I don't think I could send her back either!

AND..if she is a total sweetheart to your son and sleeps in his arms, then I'd say she's a keeper.

I do have a female, and I wouldn't trade her for any male I know! lol We have a large group here of Havs, so I've met many..and I think the stereotypes are wrong, there are some stand-offish males, and some 'in-love' females, just like with the human stereotypes, males are not always smarter than females at math and science, ya know? 

As odd as the story is, I guess people DO make mistakes..it happens. But if she's fitting in to your family and you love her, that's all that matters.

Oh..I do think females are more 'nurturing' than males, I think that's just wired in them from mother nature...My friends that have both think the females are smarter, which can sometimes be a bad thing (when they manipulate you! lol) But I wouldn't know if that's true or not, yet. Maybe someday!  And you can put frilly cute top knots and dresses on them! lol

Welcome!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Kara, I adore Gucci's new picture in your avatar. She's looking so beautiful. It is new isn't it? Or am I unobservant?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Julia - just saw Zoey's picture in the gallery. What a cutie. No wonder your son loves her - she is gazing lovingly at him for sure. Glad you let fate take its course.


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Thank you Anne - Redorr is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jpgrant (May 19, 2008)

Kara - thanks for the thoughts - funny about females maybe being smarter than the males - Zoey has already figured out that by climbing on top of her crate she may have a chance of being able to jump out of the ex-pen. Sparky never figured that out or attempted it - or he could just be lazier! 

Have a good day.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Julia and welcome to the forum. Wow, what a wild story! Maybe it was meant to be if you're bonding well with Zoey.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

jpgrant said:


> Kara - thanks for the thoughts - funny about females maybe being smarter than the males - Zoey has already figured out that by climbing on top of her crate she may have a chance of being able to jump out of the ex-pen. Sparky never figured that out or attempted it - or he could just be lazier!
> 
> Have a good day.


LOL!

Well, I don't know for certain, I'm just repeating a few opinions of two friends of mine that have 3 havs each, and seem to think the girls constantly outwit the boys, but who knows..maybe the males just let them THINK they are smarter, ehh? ound: Like in the human world, only reversed! ound:. I know my girl is smart and manipulative herself!

Lisa, I think it is new? I am always changing my avatar picture, its like an obsession of mine.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara, with a beautiful girl like Gucci I love your obsession!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Julia, Sparky and Zoey!
Welcome to the forum! I agree, that's a pretty odd story, but it sounds like it all worked out perfectly and that's what matters!

Your babies are adorable, all of them!
Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! Zoey looks like a little panda bear! She's a keeper!!!

arty:Happy Birthday to Sparky!arty:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Julia, Did Doc ( Joanne Baldwin) mention if she knew the breeder you got the puppy from?
Abbe


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Julia,

:welcome: and congrats on your new little girl! I'm sure she'll be an amazing addition to the family.

We had a sex mix-up over here. I was contacted about a female golden pup that had landed in the shelter. I pulled her from the shelter and when we got home, my son pointed out that the dog was peeing like a boy. Sure enough, it was a male! This dog had been examined and neutered by the shelter vet and all the paperwork said 'female'. Go figure. It was also a lemon Border Collie/mix - not a golden, but that's not unusual in rescue. A lot of folks have no idea what a purebred looks like. 

Also, in our house, all the females LOVE my DH while the boys tend to favor me. All that is, except the male who was labeled a female. He adores DH. Hmm.

Will your son be feeding and helping care for Zoey to build that bond between them? She's adorable!

Wanda


----------

